# Nepean bass in Autumn



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Just wanted to know if you could still catch bass in the nepean this time of year because im still itching to get one.

cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Me Too imaddicted , and im looking forward to a positive answer {i hope ]


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

oh yeah and if there is bass where is a good launch spot. I would also like to know if there are any gorges in the area.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Imaddictedtofishing said:


> Just wanted to know if you could still catch bass in the nepean this time of year because im still itching to get one.
> 
> cheers


hi mate 
when I lived in Sydney ( only 3 years ago ) , the Nepean was my favourite bass river , the upper reaches eg- Menangle/Cobbity as long as the weather stays warm is good for bass up to end of may 
Windsor / Richmond area you can get another month(june) if you are lucky 
best bet is to pick a nice warm arvo where the water temp  is a fraction higher , also fish areas where fish cant get further downstream past any weirs etc as the fish will be moving downstream in next month or so


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Marty, thanks mate , so if i fish around the bridge of the m4 , i should be ok till maybe end of May , or should i fish around the lower end around windsor Richmond where the fish can get downstream , i can see a visit to Maloneys is in the wind for a bit of coaching , and of course chasing fish , :lol:


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

guys.

if you want to name a date for the upper reaches ie cobbity etc, i live out that way so count me in.

love my bass fishin.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hobieone , may the force be with you , i have had a slight mishap with my left leg -achilles tendon at the moment , but am hoping it will be ok enough in a week to get on the kayak, so i woul;d love to come up your way Cobbitty to tease a few Bass with you , i have wanted to get onto that water for years and brother jeddi , this may be my opportunity , Im sure Occy would also love it, no wait a minute, Occy would definately love to join us , i will PM you in approx 1 week , and in the meantime ,use the force luke


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

He he he he he , i thought you might be interested Occy, mmmmmmm, gooood :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

hey Baz
If I was chasing BASS in Sydney right now , I would be targeting

- upstream side of Menangle weir ( no fish ladder there )-
- upstream side of the small weir at Cobbity ( just down from Cognos winery )
- upstream side of Weir at Penrith ( rowing club)
wouldnt be fishing anymore than about 500 metres upstream of any weir , and would be picking a day with a warm arvo , ,to increase surface water temp 
Any good drop of rain now and and the bass will move downstream to the first immovable obstruction , with a really good chance of a big female heading down to spawn  
good luck , Im tempted to come up and join you guys , know some great spots


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Where can i launch so i am close to the penrith weir?


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Imaddictedtofishing said:


> Where can i launch so i am close to the penrith weir?


main launching ramp is located on Tench ave penrith


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

How fast does the water rush. Because i dont wont to have to drag it back along the bank, to get back to the boat ramp


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No rush of water there , you wont have any problems , its about 1.5 - 2.3 kms paddle


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

blaggon said:


> Imaddictedtofishing said:
> 
> 
> > Where can i launch so i am close to the penrith weir?
> ...


fellas too far to paddle  
drive out of Penrith on the western highway , just before the old railway bridge crossing the river .
turn right inti the rowing club carpark , from there you can drag or trolley your kayak to the water , from there the weir is approx 300 metres ( very slow flowing water), there is a exclusion zone which is buoyed off well before the weir


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

marty , thanks for that , and it would be great to see you and have a fish together , so it looks like i have to heal this torn achilles tendon very fast as we havnt that much time to go , but should be a lot better by next week and if i can get out on it will send you a PM , if all else fails mate , september is real;ly not that far away and i plan to hit the bass really hard next season , cheers mate


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

guys.

yes i am, in but i am not a local to that river . cobbity is just down the road as the crow flies, from livo ( liverpool). BUT, if you really wanna get some bass action!!!!!!!!!! i have a sweeeeeeeet little dam just a few hours drive south. if you leave at 4am ( of course depending on where you live in sydney) your on the water by 8. now i do promise you,weather prevailing, that if you dont catch a bass, then my friend, you have the lures stuck in the wrong end....... this honey pot, you can camp extremely close by, like right on top of the water, flush dunnies and FREE yes FREE fire wood. you dont need a 4b to get there, but you will need to put up with the locals. GOANNAS............................
my last little trip, bagged out in 2 hours, all in the low to mid 30cm's. if you want bigger you gotta go further upstream. hell, even the minister for finances and all things not fun,aka, my darling wife , how much do i love her?? even she likes going down there. so boys, when you have a free sat morn or even a sat morn i dreally dont care which, pm me i we can catch up.
in the mean time, mr achillies heal, needs to get his poop in a pile, get mended, and we should be able to have a meet up, swap a beer or three at some local and organise a Bass hunt.

as YODA said, you have the force young luke, but much anger i see. 
yeah BASS ANGER.............. :twisted:


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Living a stones throw from Cobbity I'm watching this thread closely
Don't forget the river at Camden it's self 
Another good spot is behind the racecourse at the Farm 
Might go for a paddle tomorrow and see "what's biting"


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

foolinjected, if ya find something let me know. i have often driven over the wee bridge goin to peter warrens, and said, to the minister for all things not fun, oneday i'm gonna put in down there, but to this day still haven't.


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Trust me, it's goooooood for bass there


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah your right Marty, the rowing club is much closer to the weir, but then you miss one of the better bass spots which is near the ramp.
right under the f4 bridge next to the pylons middle of the day


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

blaggon said:


> yeah your right Marty, the rowing club is much closer to the weir, but then you miss one of the better bass spots which is near the ramp.
> right under the f4 bridge next to the pylons middle of the day


 your right mate, but Ive caught bigger bass around the railway bridge pylons P.B- 49 cm  
people would be very surprised at the quality of bass pulled out in front of the rowing club


----------



## 9ball (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok Guys, 
All that info sounds great I just need to get on the water there, i will be going Saturday Morning  , anyone interested in joining me if so where we gona launch the rowing club or the ramp near the M4 Bridge. Never fished for bass got some nice shinny new spinner and some hard bodys  , who is going to help me cristen my yak to fresh water.


----------



## 9ball (Apr 13, 2007)

Occy,
That they do will et you know how i go, will be launching at the ramp near m4


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

FoolInjected said:


> Living a stones throw from Cobbity I'm watching this thread closely
> Don't forget the river at Camden it's self
> Another good spot is behind the racecourse at the Farm
> Might go for a paddle tomorrow and see "what's biting"


Is that Warwick Farm in the georges river behind it , i thought that was salt water, but i have always thought it does look quite Bassy,


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hobieone , i will indeed get my poop in a pile as soon as i can , I WANNA GOOD BASS, and if i can catch them closer to home i would be stoked , perhaps if i hire a team of bearers, and be a good memsab they will carry my gear and get me to the bass water safely . If i dont make it this autumn , then c'mon September , with the help of al you bass boys on here , i will get that 43 cm bass soon , Hobieone i feel the force strong here,


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

the river is salty all the way to liverpool weir. i dont think bass live in salty, i could be wrong, so i am guessing maybe estuary perch? they look almost the same. still i am only guessing as i have not fished there yet..but

i can feel the force pulling me towards there very soon.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> c'mon September , with the help of al you bass boys on here , i will get that 43 cm bass soon , Hobieone i feel the force strong here,


Onya Bazza hope you give it a big nudge in the spring mate 8)



hobie1kanobie said:


> the river is salty all the way to liverpool weir. i dont think bass live in salty, i could be wrong,


Mate bass come down into salt to spawn and that is why there are closed seasons in estuaries so the spawning cycle is left unhindered, on another forum a bloke was catching both bass and bream on the same outing last week in Qld.

In Qld you can fish the dams all year because in fresh only they cannot go to the salt bacause of the dam and rely on stocking to keep up the fish numbers


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

You can get bass all year round in the Nepean if you're willing to put in the time and work with the right baits in season. I used to live at Camden right on the river and had great success in a variety of areas - the walking bridge at Camden (because of all the duck feeding), the gorges around Menangle and the deeper holes on the weirs. Had best success with black crickets around this time of year. Put them out with a bubble float and wait for the swirl! Had more luck on surface lures than divers.


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

x2 with what Dodge said about spawning in brackish water (fresh/salt mix)
Several years ago they built a fish ladder at Liverpool weir to allow Bas to migrate down the river for spawning. They also "blew" a section of Ingleburn weir out. I haven't fished there but know of few people who used to fish Bass above the weir, as far as up Minto Heights, prior to this with varying success.
Tips I got the other day:
Do not be shy with big lures. Bass will naturally attack when hungry but they are also attack when there is a threat to it's territory (big lure = big threat).
Surface lures are best
With colour remember the Bass is looking up at the bottom of the lure so pick colours to contrast with the sky.

Ashame the weather is so crap, grrr


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhh Haahh, back on the forum again at last with a new pooter   , all this bass talking is making me very keen , i was gunna say horney , but you guys would have just misunderstood :shock: , anyone caught bass behind Warick Farm race track ,its pretty close for me , and a nice calm paddle without hoons on jet skis buzzing you .


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

hey Barry 
I have caught Bass in Prospect creek ( goes under the Lansdowne bridge ) at Lansvale , remember getting around 8 one day about 10 years ago on spinnerbaits , was picking up some of them from amongst submerged shopping trolleys :shock: 
trouble is it would be heaps dirtier now , if that is possible by memory took me hours of scrubbing to get water line off my kayak .There are definately much better areas to fish around Sydney , Cobbity and Menangle would be first on my list 
We will definately arrange something mate


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Marty , know the creek well , used to train on my long ski there of an early evening when i was fit and racing , yeah its certainly dirty , down near lansvale i used to scour the banks for golf balls at low tide for a mate who played the silly game , must be a green just in front of the creek because the best day was 16 balls all nearly new , ohhh , and also a stove , washing machine and two lounges :lol: :lol: :lol: , yep , i'll definately be in for a fish , i may come down your way soon a nd have a go .


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

hobie1kanobie said:


> ...cobbity is just down the road as the crow flies, from livo ( liverpool). BUT, if you really wanna get some bass action!!!!!!!!!! i have a sweeeeeeeet little dam just a few hours drive south. if you leave at 4am ( of course depending on where you live in sydney) your on the water by 8. now i do promise you,weather prevailing, that if you dont catch a bass, then my friend, you have the lures stuck in the wrong end....... this honey pot, you can camp extremely close by, like right on top of the water, flush dunnies and FREE yes FREE fire wood. you dont need a 4b to get there, but you will need to put up with the locals. GOANNAS............................


HobieONeKanobie,

I know this is an old thread, but I'm looking for some freshwater fishing action this weekend and heard that the Nepean is going off at the moment so I searched for "Nepean" and came across your post. I was thinking of hitting Cobbitty or somewhere near Douglas Park.

But even better, I was hoping you might be able to divulge the whereabouts of this magical dam you speak of.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmm Joey thank you for bringing this thread to life again , some really good info in here for bassos, and some of it i had forgotten , and as im getting closer to paddling and fishing again {yeehaa]i intend to check out some of these spots , i wish there was a way to print a whole thread , because i would with this one


----------

